
Show HN: Greetings cards that don't skirt around your emotions - willyams
https://www.punchycards.com
======
juliend2
The messages on them are very honest and refreshing. I just hope your ideas
won't be copied by the mainstream card producers and that you will benefit
from your creativity.

------
mdrzn
Lovely design and really cute cards! :)

Check the "About" link, it brings me back to the homepage.

------
toomuchtodo
I love these! Will there be more? Do you ship to the US? Can I buy all of them
as a pack?

~~~
willyams
Thanks! Yes, probably around big public holidays and when we think of more!
Yes we ship to the US. I'll add a pack now!

~~~
toomuchtodo
Awesome! Also, consider providing a way for visitors to provide an email
address to stay updated (new cards, etc).

------
bentoncrack
This is great! I love the art style

------
clay_the_ripper
This is a great idea. I wish you well!

~~~
willyams
Thank you :)

------
Simulacra
Also check out Mik Wright cards!

